# قمصان استقبال راقيه من قماش القطن الاصلي الناعم



## مسوقة26 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

متجر Target
^
قمصان استقبال راقيه من قماش القطن الاصلي الناعم 
لمحبات التميز والعرايس والنفاس 
تصلح هديه للعروسه او للنفاس لانه تجي بعلبه وكرت مثل الصوره بصراحه شي يبيض الوجه خاصه اذا حبيتي تضيفين لها بعض الاشياء الغريبه والمميزه مثل زيت عطري للجسم اومسك الفراوله اوبودره باي ريحه حسب طلبك او بخاخ للجسم او عطور اواي شي تحبين
ممكن اغلفها لك بشكل راقي




-




310 ريال
-




متوفر مقاس مديم
300 ريال
-




هذا عباره عن قميص قطعتين قماشه قطن على ستان
لونه سكري باقي مقاس مديم
السعر 350 ريال بس
-ايضا مناسب للعروس وللنفاس
على فكره روحي خذي جوله على المحلات المتخصصه بالقمصان الراقيه مثل نعومي وغيره وشوفي فرق الاسعار





متوفر نفس الون مقاس مديم
280 ريال
-




متوفر مقاس مديم
270 ريال
-




متوفر مقاس مديم
280 ريال
-




متوفر مقاس مديم
270 ريال
-




متوفرمقاس مديم
260 ريال
-




متوفر مقاس سمول ومديم
260 ريال

^^




بخاخ جسم معطر صنع خصيصا للجسم مو مثل الي بالمحلات ريحته خفيفه ومليان كحول لا طبعا
الله يشهد اني مسويته بمواد ماتضر بالجلد ولا تسبب حساسيه وثابته
رشيه بعد الاستحمام مباشره اوبعد اللوشن 
متوفر برائحه المسك او البرتقال او التفاح الاخضر او الفراوله او الفواكه او الخوخ او الفانيلا 
واذا تحبين ريحه معينه اسويلك مثل ريحه نبتون او سويت كاميليا او توت اوروائح عطور
18 ريال
--------------------------------------------------------------------



بخاخات للملابس والمفارش والجو
ادري ان كثير الي يبيعون بخاخات مفارش وباسعاررخيصه لكن وش الفايده اذا الريحه خفيفه وغير مميزه 
انا بخاخاتي جدا مميزه ورائحتها ثابته وتختلف عن باقي بخاخات الملابس والمفارش التي تباع بالمحلات
لان تركيزها عالي و العطور الي استخدمها فيها جودتها ممتازه
واهم شي انها تناسب الملابس والعبايات\ فقط رشي على ملابسك منها اوالعبايه والشيله وبخريها قبل اي مناسبه وشوفي النتيجه 
(لتذكير \ لاتبخرين عباتك وشيلتك وانتي بتروحين للاماكن العامه او مع سواق )

وبعد خلي ريحه بيتك مميزه رشي منه على الستائر والكنبات قبل لا تبخرين بيتك مباشره وشوفي الريحه كيف اتحدا اذا ضيوفك مايسالونك عن الريحه ولا تنسين شراشف الصلاه وشراشف غرف النوم 
على فكره يمكن تلحظون واحد من البخاخات اسمه (الخله) ومعناها غرفه المعاريس 

25 ريال بس
-------------------------------------------------------------------



رغوه جسم بالبرتقال او الخوخ او التفاح او الفراوله اوالفواكه او المسك او فانيلا 
15 ريال
--------------------------------------------------------------------




1- زيت طبيعي يعمل على شد الجلد المترهل وسحب المياه والدهون وازاله الخطوط البيضاء وكذالك لنعومه الفائقه 
يستخدم بعد الاستحمام بالليفه كي يكون المسام متفتح ويستفيد الجلد من الزيت ويوضع بطريقه المساج من الاسفل للأعلى هو مصنوع من الزيوت الاساسيه الخاصه بالجسم مثل زيت الجوجوبا وكذالك افضل الزيوت العطريه النادره الخاصه بشد الجلد وسحب الدهون والمياه من الجسم وللامانه زيوتي استوردها من افضل الشركات البريطانيه 
80 ريال بس 

2- زيت عطري للجسم
يستخدم بعد الاستحمام مباشره 
كذالك مصنوع من افضل الزيوت الاساسيه الخاصه للجسم وكذلك اضافه افضل الزيوت العطريه الخاصه 


للمعلوميه زيوتي العطريه ثابته جدا اكثرمن اي كريم او لوشن للجسم خاصه اذا استخدمتي البخور بعدها والاهم في الموضوع لاتترك اي اثر على الملابس لان الجسم يمتصها بسرعه فائقه
وسوف تشعرين بنعومه كالحرير وانتعاش لا يعلى عليه
ريال70
العبوه تكفي لمده طويله
استطيع صنع اي رائحه ترغبين من الروائح المثيره او الفواحه اوالروائح البارده او الخاصه بالعرائس او الروائح المنشطه اوالتي تساعد على الاسترخاء وكذلك روائح نسائيه او رجاليه اوللاطف

------------------------------------------------------------------



(كريم معطر للجسم) 
باسكن روبنز

30 ريال
-------------------------------------------------------------------



مخلط الملكه لتتمتعين برائحه فواحه ثابته وهورائحه عربيه نسائيه
يوضع قبل البخوربالشعر ولشيله
يوجد نفس مخلط الملكه على شكل سبري للي مايحبون المخلطات الثقيله وللامانه بدون اضافه كحول عشان مايضر الشعرمثل ماقلت لكم موادي استوردها من شركات اجنبيه موثوق بها خاصه لاستخدام البشره واغلب المواد مش موجوده عندنا 

مخلط دهني 40 ريال
والاسبري منه 50 ريال

ونجي الحين حق المخمريه الي هي اخت المخلط
اصل المخمريه للي مايعرفها
هي نواع من انواع الاطياب الخاصه بالسيدات الاماراتيات قديما وحديثا ثم انتشرت لدول الخليجيه ولاقت اقبال كبير 
وتستخدم لشعر وخلف الاذن وممكن يمسح منها لشيله وعاده ملمسها يكون دهني 
والبعض لايحبها بسبب ملمسها الدهني 
عشان كذا فكرت اعمل مخمريات غير دهنيه ممكن تستغربون شلون مخمريه مو دهنيه 

اي عندي انا بس تلاقين مخمريات مو دهنيه 

تقدرين تحطينها على شعرك وهومبلل اومستشور وتتمتعين بالريحه الحلوه ومن غير مايزيت الشعر ويصير ملمسه حريروبعد خلك مرتاحه من المواد الصنوعه منها كلها طبيعيه ميه بالميه 

تناسب كثير العرايس ولمحبين التميز فالمناسبات فهي فواحه وستبهرين من حولك

في شغله مهمه للي يحبون الحنه بالشعر

كلنا نعرف فوائد الحنا للشعر لكن لكثير مايحبها عشان اثار ريحتها بعد غسل الشعر 
عشان كذ استخدمي ه
المخمريه مباشره بعد غسل الشعروهو مبلول وبخري شعرك وشوفي اذا بقى اثر لريحه الحنه 

السعر 55 ريال

--
-والحين جينا للعطور
طبعا كلكم تعرفون ان العطور منتشره بكثره هذه الايام في كل مكان وبارخص الاسعار
وهذي مشكله كبيره للي ماعنده خبره بالعطور حيث يحصل كثير من الغش بغرض الربح المادي فقط ولايهمهم جوده المنتج سواء من ناحيه الثبات او المواد المصنوعه منه
والكثير لايراعون الله في مكسبهم-ولايعني لهم رضى الزباين وكسبهم
وانا هنا ماراح اتكلم كثير عن عطوري وامدحهم انتم احكمو بنفسكم----------------------------------------------------------
http://store2u
p-00.com/Nov11/4ko68743.jpg
عطر(مين انا)
نسائي فرنسي رائع رائحته تتحدث عن نفسها 
اذا شميتيه تذكرك بااشياء جميله
120 ريال
-------------------------------------------------------------------



عطر(هيبتي)
تميز.. ثقه ..هيبه 
عطر شبابي فرنسي رجالي بس بصراحه حسيت البنات بعد انهبلو عليه لان ريحته من الروائح المفرحه تحسسك بالانتعاش والتميز والثقه 
120ريال
------------------------------------------------------------------------



عطر(المياسه)
نسائي عربي مركز 
يصلح للمناسبات والسهرات 
وخاصه للعبايه والشيله قبل البخور
فهو عطر نفاث وثابت جدا 
120 ريال
-----------------------------------------------------------------------



عطر(خليك فاكر)
فرنسي نسائي
فعلا اسم على مسمي
اذا شميتيه ماتنسينه ابدا تغلب على ريحته المسك 
120 ريال
----------------------------------------------------------------------



عطر (شموخ)
عطر عربي رجالي ونسائي
ثابت فواح بصراحه مره حلو اذا نرش على لشماغ 
تحسينه كنك داخله محل العربيه للعود
يفضل استخدامه قبل التبخر بالعود
100 ريال
------------------------------------------------------------------



عطر (غصون)
عربي -رجالي ونسائي 
80 ريال
------------------------------------------------------------------



عطر (كاريزما )
بعد هذا العطر اسم على مسمى 
لمحبين التميز- عطر رجالي ريحته تناسب الرجل بالثلاثينات وفوق 
اسباني ذو رائحه مميزه ونفاثه جدا وثابته
مستحيل تحطه ومااحد يسالك عنه 
180 ريال
-------------------------------------------------------------------



عطر ( لين ) فرنسي هادئ ناعم وثابت
من العطور الراقيه الي جدا مريحه وتصلح لاي وقت 
100 ريال

^ 
ملاحظه
يمكننا عمل عبوات صغيره عطرمن اي نوع من العطور المعروضه اواي اسم من العطور الي تحبونها وتبونها اوفرها لكم 
مقاسات العبوات 10 مل او 15 مل 

تصلح للتوزيعات بالمناسبات 

وايضا للمدرسات كهدايا للطالبات كـ نوع من التغيير
وبصراحه العطور كتوزيعات تترك اثر حلو اكثر من اي شي اخر 
ومن ناحيه تركيز العطر لا تحاتون مركز ميه بالميه لان هدفي مكسبكم كزبائن ورضاكم بالدرجه الولى 

تباع عبوات التوزيعات الصغيره بالجمله فقط يعني اقل شي درزن للطلب

ممكن اعملك طقم كامل من الشورجل وبخاخ الجسم والزيت العطري او اللوشن والمخمريه والعطر وبخاخ الملابس او اي شي تختارينه على ذوقك وبتغليف مميز يبيض الوجه 
ويصلح لهديه عروس او نفاس اوعيد ميلاد اواعياد الله يجعل ايامنا وياكم كلها اعياد وافراح 
او اذا وحده حابه تهدي لزوجها اوابوها او اخوها شي مميز وراقي اسويلها حسب طلبها

للطلبات يمكنكم التواصل عبر الايميل او رقم الجوال
في حاله عدم الرد على الجوال يرجى ارسال مسج بالطلب او الاستفسار ..
-الدفع مقدم بحواله بنكيه
التوصيل ل سكان الخبر والدمام عن طريق مندوب يدفع اجره المستلم..
اما باقي المناطق يتم التوصيل عن طريق الشركة التي يختارها الزبون 
وعلى حساب المستلم 
( زاجل - ارامكس - فيدكس ......دي اتش ال ) 
البريد الإلكتروني 
[email protected]
الجوال
0563388428
صفحتنا على الفيس بوك
â€«â€ڈطھط§ط±ظ‚طھ Target - Wallâ€ڈ | Facebookâ€¬
المتجر الإلكتروني 
------------

لا احلل سرقه الافكار









__________________

قمصان استقبال راقيه
يمكننا التفصيل حسب رغبتك (اللون +الموديل+المقاس) 
بالاضافه الى عطورت وزيوت عطريه وبخاخات ملابس ومفارش وكريمات


----------

